# Toro CCR 2000E Pull cord replacement



## mcnally310 (Nov 8, 2015)

I am trying to replace the pull cord that broke last season. I can not remove the shroud/housing. All obvious nuts and bolts have been removed. I am now working on the rusted nuts on the chute but it seems to me that removing the chute will still not let me remove the shroud/housing (but I am trying anyhow).

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_ mcnally. 
Here is a link to a gentleman that had to remove his recoil assembly in order to repair a broken kill switch wire under the housing. You should gain the information reading thread, if not, someone will chime in to further help.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...0r-wire-ignition-broken-off-how-reattach.html


----------



## mcnally310 (Nov 8, 2015)

Grunt!
Thanks, this does help.

On another note, The housing is NOT what needs to be removed for access to the recoil assembly. I removed the back panel and there it was. I assumed it was on top, silly me.


----------

